# Return of NDI 75: Veteran Service Card  [Merged]



## Agent X89A

I have a really simple, and really dumb, question.

How do I go about getting a Veteran's ID Card.

I'm totally frustrated searching both the DND and VA websites for information.

Can anyone help?


----------



## Lance Wiebe

You should have received it on release.  The release clerk here filled out the forms and sent them in for me.  Th actual card is called a "NDI 75: Record of Service Identification Card".  I actually didn't receive mine for about 6 months after release.

The card requires a photograph, and the appropriate forms.  I would suggest going to your nearest Unit/Base and enlisting the aid of the clerks, the unsung heroes of many of lifes little aggravations.

Good luck to you!


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

Lance, I have never recieved one, nor was I ever told I could get one. Is this a "newer" thing than when I "booked" it? [88]


----------



## Michael OLeary

Canadian Forces Personnel Newsletter
Issue 4/04 â â€œ 28 April 2004

http://www.forces.gc.ca/hr/cfpn/engraph/4_04/4_04_ready-for-release_e.asp



> Record of Service card
> 
> If you are honourably releasing after 10 or more years of CF service and are entitled to an immediate annuity, you will now receive an NDI 75 ROS card at the time of your release.
> 
> As a retired member, you can use the plasticized card as a record of service and as a means of identification. It's a continuing link between you and the organization, and can be used to access DND/CF recreational facilities IAW local procedures.
> 
> If you elect retirement leave, you remain a CF member until that leave expires. For this period of retirement leave you will be issued a temporary ID card (NDI 10) that will expire when your retirement leave expires. By that time, you will have received your permanent ROS card.
> 
> If you do not elect retirement leave, you cease to be a CF member the day of your release. During your final release interview, you will turn in your CF ID card and receive a temporary ROS card, which will include your surname, given name, rank and length of service, a photo from your personal file, and an expiry date six months after your release date. The temporary ROS card will be plasticized by your Release Cell. You must destroy this card when you receive your permanent ROS card.
> 
> You may direct questions about the ROS cardâ â€temporary and permanentâ â€to Maj Wendy Barlow (DMCARM 4 Rel & Pension) at (613) 992-1198.


----------



## Lance Wiebe

It's certainly not new, although the format has changed.  I saw one that was issued in 1968, so they've been around for a while.

I never received a temporary card, so that part is new.

Thanks for the intel, Michael!


----------



## redleafjumper

This is sort of related , close enough that I didn't believe that it warranted a new threat.  

Why aren't there ID cards issued for the Supplementary Reserve?  It seems to me that if a person has signed on to the "in case of war break glass" brigade there should be some sort of identity card associated with it.

Anybody else have any thoughts on this one?


----------



## antique

Upon my release in1986,I was issued a CF 75 Record of service and identification which looks like a  service ID card.That document was put away and only recently retrieved and eventually it is long expired.I would like to know if this document still exists and if affirmative can it be replaced?
Where should I inquire about replacement

Many Thanks
Just an old guy


----------



## Aerobicrunner

Going through the site and saw that you never received a reply to your query.  Hope this helps.

This is the (slightly) dated CFAO regarding the CF 75. Para 14b is probably what applies to you.  Here are two links for the most recent form.  If you cannot access them, you could go to any CF orderly room and have them print out the form.

http://armyonline.kingston.mil.ca/SQFT/143000440002230/3C_CF_75_PAGE_202.DOC
http://armyonline.kingston.mil.ca/LFAA/143000440000643/522F1101.DOC

SECTION 1 -- FORMS CF 54 AND CF 75, CERTIFICATES OF SERVICE

DESCRIPTION

2.     Form CF 54 is a certificate signed by the CDS for presentation to each
qualified member.  The document is of a size and quality that is suitable
for framing.

3.     Form CF 75 is a plasticized bilingual card designed to serve as a
convenient record of service and secondarily as a means of identification
to be carried by the recipient.

4.     Service particulars on Forms CF 54 and CF 75 are shown in the official
language requested by the member.

ELIGIBILITY

5.     Effective 31 January 2000, forms CF 54 and CF 75 shall be issued
to a member who has completed 10 or more years service in any component
of the Canadian Forces (CF) or who, at the time of release, was entitled
to an immediate annuity.  The only exception is that these documents will
not be issued to members released under item 1 (misconduct) or 2 
(unsatisfactory service).

REQUEST

6.     Subject to paragraph 5, a request for forms CF 54 and CF 75 shall be
made by the releasing unit on the form shown at Appendix 4 in two copies
(original for NDHQ/D Pers A (Director Personnel Administration) and
duplicate for unit personnel records).  It is essential that the detail
inserted on request forms be accurate (see paragraphs 8 and 12) and
typewritten in upper and lower case, as orthographically appropriate.
Appendix 4 shall be completed in accordance with the following guidelines:

     a.   Rank.  Normally, rank shall be set out in Column 1 of Annex A to
          3-2, Ranks and Designation of Ranks.  However, a member may
          elect to use a previous Service rank or present Naval rank, if
          the member commenced the current period of Regular Force service
          on or prior to 31 Jan 68 or is currently authorized to use Naval
          rank in accordance with 3-2.  If the member is eligible and
          so elects, the rank, as set out in Column II, III or IV of Annex
          A to 3-2, as applicable, equivalent to the rank held on
          release or transfer, shall be shown.  Where a member is
          authorized to retain an acting rank on release or transfer, that
          rank shall be considered substantive for the purposes of this
          annex.

     b.   Period of Service.  Only CF service by component or sub-component
          shall be shown.

     c.   Orders and Decorations.  Only orders and decorations authorized
          to immediately follow a member's surname shall be shown in full
          and in the order or precedence set out in 18-12; Orders,
          Decorations and Medals -Precedence.  Where it is determined that
          a member will be entitled to the Canadian Forces Decoration (CD)
          or a clasp to the CD during terminal leave -

          (1)  the CF 54/CF 75 request form shall be annotated accordingly,
               and

          (2)  for members of the Regular Force, the form at Annex A to
               Chapter 18 of A-PM-245-001/FP-001, Personnel Management
               Information System, shall be completed and attached to the
               CF 54/CF 75 request form.  For members of the Reserve Force
               who will be entitled to the CD prior to release, but
               subsequent to submission of the request for form CF 54, the
               form at Annex B to Chapter 18 of A-PM-245-001/FP-Z01,
               Personnel Management Information System Reserve Force, shall
               be completed and attached to the CF 54/CF 75 request form.

     d.   Address on Release/Transfer (AOR/AOT).  Normally, the AOR/AOT for
          Regular Force personnel shall be shown on the CF 54/CF 75 request
          form.  However, in circumstances where confirmation of an AOR/AOT
          would unduly delay dispatch of the form to NDHQ for processing,
          this section of the form may be left blank, and updated by future
          advice as stated in paragraph 9(b) below.  When the AOR/AOT is
          shown, it is imperative that the address be complete with postal
          code.  (Publications for this purpose may be obtained from postal
          authorities.)


SUBMISSION

7.     No later than 45 days prior to the commencement of terminal leave for
the Regular Force, or 45 days prior to release for the Reserve Force, the
following documents shall be forwarded to NDHQ/D Pers A as applicable:

     a.   the original copy of the completed CF 54/CF 75 request form
          (Appendix 4 to this annex);

     b.   two signed blank CF 75 forms;

     c.   one photograph (no larger than 37 mm X 37 mm) taken within the
          last five years (do not staple); and

     d.   the original copy of the form mentioned in paragraph 6(c)(2)
          above.

8.     Normally, the submission required by paragraph 7 shall be made
subsequent to release approval and when the effective date of release is
firm.  However, when it is known or anticipated that these conditions would
delay the submission beyond the 45-day stipulation, the CF 54/CF 75 request
form may be dispatched showing the projected effective date of release, if
there is reasonable assurance that:

     a.   the release will be approved; and

     b.   the calendar year in which the member is projected to be
          effectively released will not change.

AMENDMENT

9.     Amendments to detail displayed on the CF 54/CF 75 request form for
Regular Force members shall be made by message to NDHQ EXPORT OTTAWA/D Pers
A except as follows:

     a.   Effective Date of Release.  Amendment is required only when there
          is a change in the calendar year of release.

     b.   AOR/AOT.  Where the address was not previously shown, amendment
          is required only if advice cannot be immediately made by means of
          the Release Notification Message.




ISSUE

10.    Forms CF 54 and CF 75, Certificates of Service.  Normally, forms CF 54
and CF 75 will be forwarded by NDHQ to the releasing base or unit in
sufficient time for presentation prior to the member's departure (see
note).  In exceptional circumstances, where processing time will not permit
unit presentation prior to the member's departure on terminal leave, the
following will apply:

     a.   Where the member's AOR/AOT is not within the geographical
          location of the releasing base or unit, forms CF 54 and CF 75
          will be forwarded to the member's AOR/AOT.

     b.   Where the member's AOR/AOT is within the geographical location of
          the releasing base or unit, forms CF 54 and CF 75 will be
          forwarded:

          (1)  to the releasing base or unit if so requested by the
               member's CO or by the member in the appropriate section of
               the CF 54/CF 75 request form, or

          (2)  if unit presentation was not requested, to the member's
               AOR/AOT.

Note -It is essential that the good and faithful service of a member
departing a component of the CF on release be recognized by a formal
presentation of the Certificate of Service, form CF 54.  Where practicable,
and prior to the presentation, this certificate should be suitably framed
from stocks that are available through the Canadian Forces Supply System.

REPLACEMENT/REISSUE

11.    Requests for replacement or reissue of form CF 54 or form CF 75 shall
be directed to NDHQ/D Pers A.


12.    Care must be exercised by the member and the releasing unit when
completing the CF 54/CF 75 request form to prevent avoidable errors.  If a
member requests a new certificate because of an avoidable error in the
original, it will be produced at the member's expense as follows:

     a.   CF 54 -$9.00; and

     b.   CF 75 -$7.00.

13.    Requests for replacement form CF 54 and CF 75 as a result of loss must
be accompanied by a Statutory Declaration or a Statement completed in the
presence of a Commissioner of Oaths (in most provinces any commissioned
Regular Force officer, or a city official) giving full particulars of the
loss.  A certified cheque or money order in the appropriate amount (see
paragraph 12) made payable to the Receiver General for Canada is also
required.

14.    Depending on whether a member is released from a component of the CF
or transfers to another component or sub-component of the Reserve Force,
the following will apply regarding the inclusion of an expiry date on form
CF 75:

     a.   For personnel who transfer to a sub-component of the Reserve
          Force on completion of Regular Force or active Reserve Force
          service, their form CF 75 will contain an expiry date of five
          years from the date of transfer.  These personnel are entitled to
          a new card at the time of release from the Reserve Force to show
          their amended total service.  Furthermore, where such service
          exceeds the expiry date, the member is entitled to an updated
          card at the time of expiry.  This entitlement continues for every
          complete five-year period until the member's final release from
          the CF.  The onus is on the recipient, to make application
          through applicable channels for the updated certificate prior to
          reaching the expiry or release date.

     b.   Personnel who are released from a component of the CF will not
          have an expiry date included on their form CF 75, as the member's
          record of service shown on form CF 75 will remain valid.

15.    Where additional service has been accumulated in another CF component
subsequent to the issuing of the original forms CF 54/CF 75, either or both
certificates will be reissued without cost to the member.  In these
circumstances, the original certificates, together with unit verification
of additional service, a current photograph no larger than 37 mm by 37 mm,
and any other particulars that need changing, must be forwarded to D Pers A
to initiate the reissue of new forms CF 54/CF 75.


----------



## antique

RUNNER,
Many thanks for the info.Meanwhile I have spoken to a Lcol who happens to live close to me and he put me in contact with a charming lady from the release sect.in St-Jean.She has sent me a form and insructions and replacement is on the way.I do not know her name but I must say she was very pro about it....maybe someone in St-Jean knows her....if so Merci Madame..
Again  MERCI for your help
Just one old guy


----------



## bwatch

I was in less then 10 years so all I have is my DVA care card. I have a problem with my hearing


----------



## wildman0101

you are honourably releasing after 10 or more years of CF service and are entitled to an immediate annuity, you will now receive an NDI 75 ROS card at the time of your release.
I didn't know that RE: above. I myself was given that card upon my 3-b med release
..... I do know that before that you were givin a discharge paper stating time served
date of discharge,,, reason for discharge,,, honourable... dishonourable,,,medical 
otherwise.... so guess my question is what do our guy's and gal's get today....  A
card or paper... before the 10 yrs... Just curious.... Thanks
Scoty B


----------



## bwatch

wildman0101 said:
			
		

> you are honourably releasing after 10 or more years of CF service and are entitled to an immediate annuity, you will now receive an NDI 75 ROS card at the time of your release.
> I didn't know that RE: above. I myself was given that card upon my 3-b med release
> ..... I do know that before that you were givin a discharge paper stating time served
> date of discharge,,, reason for discharge,,, honourable... dishonourable,,,medical
> otherwise.... so guess my question is what do our guy's and gal's get today....  A
> card or paper... before the 10 yrs... Just curious.... Thanks
> Scoty B



When I left, I got paper. This was back in the 70's, early 80's


----------



## Retired AF Guy

bwatch said:
			
		

> When I left, I got paper. This was back in the 70's, early 80's



It may be a recent thing. I retired in Dec 2005 and received one. All it does is record your name, rank on retiring, your SN, the number of years served and that I was honourably discharged.


----------



## Edward Campbell

Somewhat off topic, but: Does anyone know how to replace a damaged _Record of Service Identification Card_?

(That's what mine is called - it was issued in 1997 and, as other have said, has my photo, full name, last rank, service number and a serial number on the front and my years of service, release status, force component and signature on the back.)


----------



## George Wallace

E.R. Campbell said:
			
		

> Somewhat off topic, but: Does anyone know how to replace a damaged _Record of Service Identification Card_?
> 
> (That's what mine is called - it was issued in 1997 and, as other have said, has my photo, full name, last rank, service number and a serial number on the front and my years of service, release status, force component and signature on the back.)



This may help, but I am not sure.  The new card is a NDI 75 and would probably be issued through Pass Control.  Here is the CFSU Ottawa Military Police site:  http://www.cfsuo.forces.gc.ca/ope/mpc-cpm/cu-cn-eng.asp

Their email for general information is:  ndhq400367@forces.gc.ca


----------



## Sigs Pig

Google is MY friend....
These fine people will help http://www.cpva.ca/

Then find: _Click here to apply for the NDI 75 Card_

ME


----------



## 57Chevy

I just recently called reference the service pin.
I called here.

To obtain CF service pins and identification cards (CF 75), contact the Director Military Careers Administration (toll free) at 1-866-240-6726, or write to:

 Director Military Careers Administration 4-2 
National Defence Headquarters 
MGen George R. Pearkes Building 
101 Colonel By Drive 
Ottawa ON K1A 0K2

Application Forms

Application Instructions for Replacement of Lost/Stolen Service Medals ONLY to Retired CF Members and Civilians

http://www.cmp-cpm.forces.gc.ca/dhr-ddhr/chc-tdh/af-fd/replacem-remplace-eng.asp

scroll the page


----------



## Danjanou

Try here

http://www.legion.ca/BB_10/10-004.htm

Edit someone beat me to it.


----------



## wildman0101

Thank's for the post's Guy's.. Good to know as my old card is getting pretty beatup.
Best Regard's 
Scoty B


----------



## 8141chuck

I served in the canadian military for  only 3 years. Are there any card besides the NDI 75, or CF 75  which require 10 years of service to get that i qualify for.  My situation is with marine atlantic whom has a promotion on where they are giving a discount for military personel, veterans, etc. They are requiring both of these cards, and the vac card of which i have neither. I only have my certificate of service with the date i joined and the date of honorable release. Is there anyone out there that can help me out. Thanks, 8141 chuck.


----------



## Fishbone Jones

I _don't believe_ you are entitled to anything beyond your certificate.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

8141chuck said:
			
		

> I served in the canadian military for  only 3 years. Are there any card besides the NDI 75, or CF 75  which require 10 years of service to get that i qualify for.  My situation is with marine atlantic whom has a promotion on where they are giving a discount for military personel, veterans, etc. They are requiring both of these cards, and the vac card of which i have neither. I only have my certificate of service with the date i joined and the date of honorable release. Is there anyone out there that can help me out. Thanks, 8141 chuck.



According to Marine Atlantic you need at least one of the fol for the special fare:



> Eligibility
> For the purpose of this promotion Canadian Forces personnel are defined as active or retired members of the army, navy, air force or reserves.
> 
> An eligible individual must possess one of the following pieces of identification at the time of booking a reservation and must also present it at the time of travel:
> 
> • an identification card for the Department of National Defence (cards NDI 20, NDI 30, NDI 50, DND 2262);
> 
> • a Record of Service Card (NDI 75 or CF-75) or certificate of discharge (together with photo identification) for retired military; or
> 
> • a Veterans Affairs Canada (VAC) Benefit Card for veterans.
> 
> 
> The Canadian Forces Appreciation Fare 2011 is designed to thank current and past members of our armed forces by providing them with a discount when travelling for personal reasons. Therefore, to qualify individuals must be travelling either in a personal vehicle or as walk-on customers. This discount is not provided in conjunction with other special fares such as group rates.
> 
> REF: Canadian Forces Appreciation Fare 2011



EDITED TO ADD:

Canadian Forces Appreciation Fare 2011

If you have questions related to the 2011 Canadian Forces Appreciation Fare, please contact:

Customer Relations
 Tel:  1-800-897-2797 
Email: customer_relations@marine-atlantic.ca


----------



## snowball17

In addition to that.. I was wondering if anyone knew if members with less than 10 years service who are 3a, or 3b medical released - are they issued any sort of photo id  - in comparison to the CF 75? I was told in passing once that it was possible to be issued a CF 75 with less than 10 years service if you are  released under 3a, or 3b medical release, and were Reg F.

I have looked every where to support that information, but have had no luck. If anyone knows the answer please let me know!

Thanks


----------



## OldSolduer

Let me check that.....good point.


----------



## bwatch

8141chuck said:
			
		

> I served in the canadian military for  only 3 years. Are there any card besides the NDI 75, or CF 75  which require 10 years of service to get that i qualify for.  My situation is with marine atlantic whom has a promotion on where they are giving a discount for military personel, veterans, etc. They are requiring both of these cards, and the vac card of which i have neither. I only have my certificate of service with the date i joined and the date of honorable release. Is there anyone out there that can help me out. Thanks, 8141 chuck.



Ask your local MFRC about the Military Family ID Card


----------



## spoon

8141chuck said:
			
		

> I served in the canadian military for  only 3 years. Are there any card besides the NDI 75, or CF 75  which require 10 years of service to get that i qualify for.  My situation is with marine atlantic whom has a promotion on where they are giving a discount for military personel, veterans, etc. They are requiring both of these cards, and the vac card of which i have neither. I only have my certificate of service with the date i joined and the date of honorable release. Is there anyone out there that can help me out. Thanks, 8141 chuck.



I'm in a similar boat. As I understand the definition of veteran including any member who completed MOC training, I believe I qualify having served for a year following 3 years training and then on Supplementary Reserve for another 8 years or so.  However, NDI 75 is for 10 years of service, not including Supplementary. Were you able to find another form of card, 8141 chuck?


----------



## 57Chevy

this may help for both your queries....reply #1: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/55981.0


----------



## 57Chevy

snowball17 said:
			
		

> In addition to that.. I was wondering if anyone knew if members with less than 10 years service who are 3a, or 3b medical released - are they issued any sort of photo id  - in comparison to the CF 75? I was told in passing once that it was possible to be issued a CF 75 with less than 10 years service if you are  released under 3a, or 3b medical release, and were Reg F.
> 
> I have looked every where to support that information, but have had no luck. If anyone knows the answer please let me know!



Yours too snowball:

ELIGIBILITY

5.     Effective 31 January 2000, forms CF 54 and CF 75 shall be issued
to a member who has completed 10 or more years service in any component
of the Canadian Forces (CF) or who, at the time of release, was entitled
to an immediate annuity.  The only exception is that these documents will
not be issued to members released under item 1 (misconduct) or 2 
(unsatisfactory service).

same link as above.


----------



## MommyB

I just spoke with  DMCARM-4
They informed me that you CAN use your certificate
of service as proof of your Military employment. It is
8x10 so carrying it around in your pocket wouldn't be advised.
You can request additional copies from DMCARM-4 in Ottawa.
1-866-240-6726.

I feel that any former member of the CAF who
received an honorable or medical discharge should in fact be entitled 
to a NDI 75. Times have changed and the reasons for it initial use
are obsolete. Mr MacKay it's time you brought in legislation to reflect
the needs of today's solider as well as the others who have given service
of less than 10 years. Some of these veterans of WW1 WW2 Korea and other
battles. Many only had a few years service and they too are being exempted from the NDI 75 .

We deserve to be recognized for our service regardless of length !!


----------



## aesop081

MommyB said:
			
		

> Some of these veterans of WW1 WW2 Korea and other
> battles.



No one, alive today and that is without a card is a WW1 veteran.



> We deserve to be recognized for our service regardless of length



If you need a CF 75 to make you feel good about your service, you have much bigger issues. Lets start giving out the CD on BMQ graduation then, i'm sure people who leave the forces after a year deserve recognition too.


----------



## Cloud Cover

Apparently for ex service members, I am told one can obtain a "record of service" card that can be used for discounts etc. Does anyone have more information on this? Cheers and thanks!


----------



## garb811

See here for the application.  You need to have more than 10 years service I believe.


----------



## mariomike

whiskey601 said:
			
		

> Does anyone have more information on this?



http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/33531.0
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/100945.0
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/55981.0


----------



## Sythen

So I had to renew my license, and while there I asked about Veteran's plates. The woman at the counter gave me an application form, and told me I would need to bring in my Veteran ID card. I told her I had never gotten one, and she said it was necessary. I called my case manager VAC and asked her and she said no such thing existed to her knowledge. The woman at Service Ontario was very insistent that there is a Veteran ID card with a picture, etc on it to prove I am a Vet and that she had seen one every time people came in. Anyone know what this is, or how I go about getting one?


----------



## mariomike

Sythen said:
			
		

> Anyone know what this is, or how I go about getting one?



This may help.

NDI 75 - Record of Service ID Card  
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/33531.0


----------



## Sythen

Very much appreciated!


----------



## Occam

She means the NDI 75 Record of Service card.  You only get one if you've served more than 10 years.  You don't need it for a veteran's plate.

All that's required to get a veteran's plate (in Ontario) is to follow the instructions at http://www.mto.gov.on.ca/english/dandv/vehicle/plates.shtml, and submit the form found on that page.  The form has to be sent over to the Legion first so they can get their $5 cut to verify you're a veteran.


----------



## bwatch

They should have one ID that fits everyone.  Right now, if you have less then 10 years, all you get is a VAC Card, only if you have an injury and the 1 Card. Problem is they are not ID Cards, they only act as proof of service and in many cases, like for Shades of Green in Orlando, these cards, not even the ND 75 are not good enough and this comes from them.


----------



## George Wallace

bwatch said:
			
		

> They should have one ID that fits everyone.  Right now, if you have less then 10 years, all you get is a VAC Card, only if you have an injury and the 1 Card. Problem is they are not ID Cards, they only act as proof of service and in many cases, like for Shades of Green in Orlando, these cards, not even the ND 75 are not good enough and this comes from them.



 ???

I am not sure what you are getting at.   Are you trying to say that there should only be one card, like this?


----------



## Fishbone Jones

bwatch said:
			
		

> They should have one ID that fits everyone.  Right now, if you have less then 10 years, all you get is a VAC Card, only if you have an injury and the 1 Card. Problem is they are not ID Cards, they only act as proof of service and in many cases, like for Shades of Green in Orlando, these cards, not even the ND 75 are not good enough and this comes from them.



They are not good enough for them because:

"Military personnel of foreign nations and their family members when *assigned or attached to a U.S. military unit or installation *or *on U.S. Travel Orders*. 

http://www.shadesofgreen.org/eligibility.htm

So it doesn't matter what card you have, you don't meet the above criteria and you don't get in. Their playground, their rules.


----------



## Stoker

bwatch said:
			
		

> They should have one ID that fits everyone.  Right now, if you have less then 10 years, all you get is a VAC Card, only if you have an injury and the 1 Card. Problem is they are not ID Cards, they only act as proof of service and in many cases, like for Shades of Green in Orlando, these cards, not even the ND 75 are not good enough and this comes from them.



Apparently you can get discounted tickets from the shades of green hotel. Proof that you are a veteran is needed.


----------



## George Wallace

CERTIFICATE OF SERVICE — NDI 75

1. Concerning the possible entitlement to a Record of
Service Card - NDI 75.
Note - this is often mistakenly referred to as a Veteran’s
Card or Veterans Identification card, in essence it is a
pocket size Certificate of the member’s record of service.
Thus Record of Service Card.

2. The Record of Service Card - NDI 75 is issued to
members leaving or who have left the Canadian Forces,
with 10 or more years of service.

3. If you meet the eligibility criteria, use the application
form attached. It is imperative the information required
is legible. Complete with the member’s: Service
Number, Military ID Number or Social Insurance
Number. Two colour passport–type photographs
measuring 1½” x 2”. Processing time after this office
receives the application, is approximately
3–6 months to mail the card to applicant.

Mail to: 

Record of Service Card - NDI 75
Director Military Careers Administration 4
National Defence Headquarters
MGen George R. Pearkes Building
101 Colonel By Dr
Ottawa ON K1A 0K2

4. Replacement of the Record of Service Card -
NDI 75 may be requested with a cost of $15.00 payable
in the form of a Postal Money Order made payable to the
Receiver General for Canada.


________________________________________________________________________

LINKS:

http://www.cpva.ca/webpages_e/veterans/ndi.htm



NOTE:

If links don't work; try using Google.


----------



## kratz

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Petro Canada is offering 3c per litre off of up to 200L per month if you have a CF-1 card.
> 
> https://retail.petro-canada.ca/en/independent/5741.aspx



This card has been meaningless to me since it started.
With no ND20 or 75, what have I had to prove my service or eligibility?


----------



## dapaterson

Does the online application require you to send in copies of your docs?

https://www.cfmws.com/en/OurServices/CFOne/Pages/Register.aspx


----------



## George Wallace

Stacked said:
			
		

> Nope it doesn't, I just registered.   Just wants service number and date of enrollment.  . In about 5minutes after the CFOne registration it emailed me a confirmation which included a card number in the email.  (So you can register for the petrocan card right after)
> 
> 
> In 10 days I will have myself a fuel card!



However, if you are a veteran, they want a copy of your NDI 75 included with the application.


----------



## MilEME09

finally a reason to brush the dust off it from my wallet


----------



## ueo

Do all of the above and wait. Just heard from DMCA 4 that there is a 11 month backlog.


----------



## dapaterson

And a promise on the campaign trail to replace the NDI 75:

http://www.conservative.ca/harper-conservatives-to-issue-new-canadian-veterans-card-to-all-military-veterans-2/


----------



## George Wallace

dapaterson said:
			
		

> And a promise on the campaign trail to replace the NDI 75:
> 
> http://www.conservative.ca/harper-conservatives-to-issue-new-canadian-veterans-card-to-all-military-veterans-2/




Looks like the prelude to opening/reopenning up Veterans Affairs Offices and employing more at Veterans Affairs to deal with the management, photographing of Veterans and issuing of these cards.  



> As with other forms of official identification, the CVC card will be renewed and updated every 10 years. There will be no cost to the Veteran for renewing the CVC. The renewal will also provide VAC with the opportunity to renew contact with the Veteran and ensure that he/she is receiving all the benefits and services which may be required.


----------



## kratz

The back of the NDI75, centered on the bottom, clearly states in both languages:
"This is not an identification card"

1.  I think it's convenient to refer to the card as _a form of official identification _
contrary to what the actual card states. 

2.  Currently, the NDI75 does not have a date issued or expiry date. Considering the trouble veterans are encountering 
to receive their initial issue of the card, now someone wants to reel them in every 10 years? No, I don't think that idea will float very well. Those that already have veterans ID will continue to use what they have, defeating the reasoning behind an expiry date.


----------



## PuckChaser

Thats because the NDI 75 is managed by NDHQ. The more things we can get out of there, the better. I think VAC would be far better at administering this, despite their previous issues.


----------



## Teager

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Looks like the prelude to opening/reopenning up Veterans Affairs Offices and employing more at Veterans Affairs to deal with the management, photographing of Veterans and issuing of these cards.



Ahh but you forgot vets are now able to go to Service Canada which can take care of your application and probably even do your picture. No need to open any offices.


----------



## Fishbone Jones

I'll get one. I can put it with the CF 75 and the NDI 75 I've already got.


----------



## Cloud Cover

dapaterson said:
			
		

> And a promise on the campaign trail to replace the NDI 75:
> 
> http://www.conservative.ca/harper-conservatives-to-issue-new-canadian-veterans-card-to-all-military-veterans-2/



Anyone know what the status of this is with the new government? My dad served 9 years 8 months on the 60's, trying to get him a veterans card and if possible some benefits.


----------



## RocketRichard

Standing by. Have an inquiry in to the Minister of Veterans Affairs.


----------



## PuckChaser

whiskey601 said:
			
		

> Anyone know what the status of this is with the new government? My dad served 9 years 8 months on the 60's, trying to get him a veterans card and if possible some benefits.



Its a Tory campaign promise. Expect that even if it makes sense, the Liberals won't do it with any sort of priority (or at all). They've got enough special interests to placate, the CAF and veterans are at the bottom of the barrel.


----------



## RocketRichard

Spoke to a staffer in Minister Hehr's office and they are looking into a new veteran's card. Especially to help identify veterans in need and/or homeless veterans.


----------



## Aerobicrunner

I received notice that a CANFORGEN was sent out this week stating that the NDI 75 is being replaced by the CF1 Card issued by Canadian Forces Morale Welfare Services directorate information.  No picture, just a plastic card.  The NDI 75 will cease being produced on 1 Feb 16.  

There is nothing in the CF1 Card site about this yet:  https://www.cfmws.com/en/OurServices/CFOne/Pages/default.aspx


----------



## George Wallace

Aerobicrunner said:
			
		

> I received notice that a CANFORGEN was sent out this week stating that the NDI 75 is being replaced by the CF1 Card issued by Canadian Forces Morale Welfare Services directorate information.  No picture, just a plastic card.  The NDI 75 will cease being produced on 1 Feb 16.
> 
> There is nothing in the CF1 Card site about this yet:  https://www.cfmws.com/en/OurServices/CFOne/Pages/default.aspx



Is today the 1st of April?

They are two different cards for two different reasons.  The CF1 Card is a CANEX Card that replaced a previous incarnation of a CANEX Card.  The NDI 75 is a "Record of Service" card.


----------



## PuckChaser

Not anymore, your card to identify you as a veteran is going to be the CF1 card with veteran written on it and no picture.

I wish it was an April fools joke.


----------



## George Wallace

Anyone can get a CANEX Card.  What a friggin joke.


----------



## Aerobicrunner

I am telling you that the NDI 75 is being replaced by the CF1 Canex Card, the NDI 75 is done.  You will need to use some other photo ID in conjunction with the CF 1 Card.  I didn't make this up...the CANFORGEN came out this week.  I do not have access to the CANFORGEN right now, but someone else out there will and will probably post the text of it to this forum.  If not I will post next week.


----------



## Aerobicrunner

I was able to capture a copy of the CANFORGEN:

CANFORGEN 011/16 CMP 008/16 S 191728Z JAN 16
TRANSITION FROM THE RECORD OF SERVICE (NDI 75) CARD
UNCLASSIFIED
REFS: A. OP ORDER IMPLEMENTATION OF THE NEW CFONE CARD, 23 JUNE 2015 
B. CFAO 15-2 
C. MILITARY HUMAN RESOURCES RECORDS PROCEDURES 
1.	UNDERSTANDING THE NEED TO FULLY AND PROPERLY RECOGNIZE SERVING AND FORMER MEMBERS OF THE CANADIAN ARMED FORCES (CAF) AND THEIR FAMILIES, THE CAF WILL TRANSITION FROM THE RECORD OF SERVICE CARD (NDI75) TO THE CFONE CARD AS THE RECOGNITION CARD OF CHOICE. AS PART OF THIS TRANSITION, THE CAF WILL CEASE PROCESSING OF THE NDI 75 EFFECTIVE 1 FEBRUARY, 2016 
2.	THE CFONE CARD WILL BE AVAILABLE TO ALL SERVING AND FORMER MEMBERS OF THE CAF AND THEIR FAMILIES. VETERANS OF THE CAF WILL RECEIVE A SPECIALLY DESIGNED CARD THAT RIGHTFULLY DISTINGUISHES THEM AS A VETERAN OF THE CAF. DETAILS FOR HOW TO OBTAIN A CFONE CARD ARE AVAILABLE THROUGH CFMWS AND AT THE WEBSITE LOCATED AT WWW.CF1FC.CA 
3.	WHILE THE NDI 75 CARD WILL NO LONGER BE IN PRODUCTION, THE CERTIFICATE OF SERVICE DOCUMENTATION (DND 2279 OR CF 707 AND CF 54) WILL CONTINUE TO BE PROVIDED TO ALL RETIRING AND TRANSITIONING MEMBERS OF THE CAF AS THEY FINALIZE THEIR ADMINISTRATIVE REQUIREMENTS PRIOR TO DEPARTING THE CAF 
4.	RESPECTIVE URS WILL CONTINUE TO PROVIDE THE DND 2279 AND CF 707 DOCUMENTS FOR MEMBERS WITH LESS THAN 10 YEARS OF SERVICE (YOS) AND DMCA WILL CONTINUE TO PROVIDE CF 54 FOR MEMBERS WITH MORE THAN 10 YOS. FOR MORE DETAILS PLEASE REFER TO COMMANDER MPC WEB PAGE OF THE MILITARY HUMAN RESOURCES RECORDS PROCEDURES PUBLICATION (MHRRP) HTTP://UPKPROD.DESC.MIL.CA/HRMSP/ENG/DATA/TOC.HTML 
5.	REQUESTS FOR INFORMATION REGARDING THE NEW CFONE CARD WILL BE REDIRECTED TO CFMWS WHO WILL PROVIDE MORE DETAILS WITHIN THE COMING WEEKS


----------



## George Wallace

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Anyone can get a CANEX Card.  What a friggin joke.



As I said:



> 2.   THE CFONE CARD WILL BE AVAILABLE TO ALL SERVING AND FORMER MEMBERS OF THE CAF AND THEIR FAMILIES.



Anyone can get a CFONE Card; not just serving and former members.


----------



## cdnchck

Here is the canforgen.


----------



## PuckChaser

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Anyone can get a CFONE Card; not just serving and former members.



You're shooting the messenger, he's just stating whats on the CANFORGEN.

That being said, CFMWS is supposed to release details in the coming weeks, so hopefully there will be a redesign, or a picture on the back similar to the COSTCO card so it can be used like photo ID.


----------



## dapaterson

If there is a requirement for a card to identify individuals as veterans of the CAF, if only there was a department mandated to look after veterans of the CAF who could issue such a card.


----------



## kratz

This is part of electing a new government.

Harper wanted all Veterans photo ID each year.

Now we have this change.


----------



## George Wallace

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> You're shooting the messenger, he's just stating whats on the CANFORGEN.



I am not shooting the messenger.  It is right there in para 2.  You do not have to be a serving or former member of the CAF; you can be a family member -- never having served.

This is a "Benefits/Points Card" for CANEX; not a "Record of Service".  Two different cards with two different purposes.  The absurdity of it all makes me wonder if we will we soon see the NDI 10, NDI 20, NDI 21 and others be replaced by a CFONE card in the future?


----------



## Nfld Sapper

George Wallace said:
			
		

> I am not shooting the messenger.  It is right there in para 2.  You do not have to be a serving or former member of the CAF; you can be a family member -- never having served.
> 
> This is a "Benefits/Points Card" for CANEX; not a "Record of Service".  Two different cards with two different purposes.  The absurdity of it all makes me wonder if we will we soon see the NDI 10, NDI 20, NDI 21 and others be replaced by a CFONE card in the future?



Don't give anymore ideas to the "good idea" fairy...... ;D


----------



## kratz

The NDI 75 was a shooting duck, waiting to be hit.

There are bonifide active security reasons for the NDI 10 and 20,
but veterans proving their service is not worth the same level of expense,
or "someone else (department) " should be paying this expense.


----------



## George Wallace

kratz said:
			
		

> The NDI 75 was a shooting duck, waiting to be hit.
> 
> There are bonifide active security reasons for the NDI 10 and 20,
> but veterans proving their service is not worth the same level of expense,
> or "someone else (department) " should be paying this expense.



Actually it was a focal point for many whiners who had not done the time to earn one.

[Edit to add]

OH!...and to add: It is the CAF who keeps record of your Service and should issue such documents on Release, not some other organization or Department.


----------



## PuckChaser

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Actually it was a focal point for many whiners who had not done the time to earn one.
> 
> [Edit to add]
> 
> OH!...and to add: It is the CAF who keeps record of your Service and should issue such documents on Release, not some other organization or Department.



Absolutely, it should be completed by MP IDEN Sect as part of the release procedure and member is not released until they have it in hand with their final handshake.

Then again, fiefdoms keep the world go round. No reason why we couldn't combine the new 404s with the NDI 20, just a blank spot for "Classes" if you're not able to drive vehicles. Nope, we continue to print out double cards because the MPs wouldn't give the kingdom up.


----------



## kratz

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Actually it was a focal point for many whiners who had not done the time to earn one.
> 
> [Edit to add]
> 
> OH!...and to add: It is the CAF who keeps record of your Service and should issue such documents on Release, not some other organization or Department.



Apparently, that vocal group won enough ears to discredit any commitment to service.


----------



## dapaterson

kratz said:
			
		

> Apparently, that vocal group won enough ears to discredit any commitment to service.



As opposed to the vocal group who confuse length of service with quality of service?


----------



## V_I_Lenin

Hmmm, this may explain why my NDI 75 did not qualify as "Government-issued photo ID" when flying through Pearson last week. 

As I flashed my ROS card to the nice lady from Westjet...some hesitation...she turned to her colleague and stage-whispered something about some communique regarding the validity of this piece of plastic. With an eye to the line-up behind me, I issued my Canadian Standard "Sorry for the confusion!", and coughed-up my Manitoba DL. I guess I may as well throw my NDI 75 into the junk drawer, for all it will be worth in the future...

A quick scan of the CFOne "benefits"....Canex points? Gosh, where do I sign up!!!!


----------



## George Wallace

I have seen Banks not accept a NDI 20 as ID, so that would not surprise me.


----------



## garb811

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Absolutely, it should be completed by MP IDEN Sect as part of the release procedure and member is not released until they have it in hand with their final handshake.
> 
> Then again, fiefdoms keep the world go round. No reason why we couldn't combine the new 404s with the NDI 20, just a blank spot for "Classes" if you're not able to drive vehicles. Nope, we continue to print out double cards because the MPs wouldn't give the kingdom up.


Sorry, not our "kingdom" to give up.  The ID world belongs to the Director General Defence Security and has for a few years now.  While ID remains co-located within most Guardhouses, that's a historical thing and not because we control them anymore, they work for the Base Commander and NDIS in Ottawa.

"We" don't print out double cards anyway; when the transport world went off on their own initiative to implement their own design for a 404, they contracted the design and manufacturing of it out to a civilian company.


----------



## Teager

> New CFOne Card available for veterans
> By Lookout on Feb 10, 2016 with Comments 0
> 
> DND ~
> 
> Understanding the need to fully and properly recognize serving and former members of the Canadian Armed Forces (CAF) and their families, the CAF will transition from the record of service card (NDI75) to the CFOne Card as the recognition card of choice.
> 
> As part of this transition, the CAF will cease processing of the NDI 75 effective Feb. 1.
> 
> The CFOne Card will be available to all serving and former members of the CAF and their families. Veterans of the CAF will receive a specially designed card that rightfully distinguishes them as a veteran of the CAF. Details for how to obtain a CFOne Card are available through CFMWS and at the website located at www.cf1fc.ca
> 
> While the NDI 75 card will no longer be in production, the certificate of service documentation (DND 2279 or CF 707 and CF 54) will continue to be provided to all retiring and transitioning members of the CAF as they finalize their administrative requirements prior to departing the CAF.
> 
> Respective URS will continue to provide the DND 2279 and CF 707 documents for members with less than 10 years of service and DMCA will continue to provide CF 54 for members with more than 10 years of service.
> 
> 
> 
> For more details please refer to Commander MPC web page of the military human resources records procedures publication (MHRRP) http://upkprod.desc.mil.ca/hrmsp/eng/data/toc.html
> 
> Requests for information regarding the new CFOne Card will be redirected to CFMWS who will provide more details within the coming weeks.



http://www.lookoutnewspaper.com/new-cfone-card-available-veterans/


----------



## RocketRichard

From the office of Minister of Veterans Affairs Canada:

"...the Government of Canada is committed to creating an official photo identification card that would be accessible to all Canadian Veterans and releasing Canadian Armed Forces members. Veterans Affairs Canada and the Department of National Defence are working closely together to develop options."


----------



## Occam

RocketRichard said:
			
		

> From the office of Minister of Veterans Affairs Canada:
> 
> "...the Government of Canada is committed to creating an official photo identification card that would be accessible to all Canadian Veterans and releasing Canadian Armed Forces members. Veterans Affairs Canada and the Department of National Defence are working closely together to develop options."



I can't find that reference anywhere.  I think you'll find that plan has been taken over by events.

I'm not sure what everyone is up in arms about.  The NDI 75 was never supposed to serve as ID (it even says so right on the card), and if the Veteran's CFOne card states that the person is a veteran (and they present accompanying photo ID), then what's missing?  You can still get discounts at any place that gave discounts upon presentation of the NDI 75.


----------



## Fishbone Jones

It's cheap, not well thought out and not a very well hidden attempt to get more people visiting the CANEX site and offers. It's a friggin' points card, no matter how they try spin it. It does not replace a Service card (ND 75) no matter what it says on it. The government is giving billions of dollars to foreign aid and crackhead climate change pundits but can't afford to give people that have put their lives on the line for their country a proper card reflecting their service. I have both cards, travel to the States a lot and use the military discount. I have shown the CFOne card to a number of vendors and they all laugh and ask if that's all our government can do for Veterans. It's embarrassing to answer yes.


----------



## The Bread Guy

recceguy said:
			
		

> I have shown the CFOne card to a number of vendors and they all laugh and ask if that's all our government can do for Veterans. It's embarrassing to answer yes.


QFFT


----------



## RocketRichard

Occam said:
			
		

> I can't find that reference anywhere.  I think you'll find that plan has been taken over by events.
> 
> I'm not sure what everyone is up in arms about.  The NDI 75 was never supposed to serve as ID (it even says so right on the card), and if the Veteran's CFOne card states that the person is a veteran (and they present accompanying photo ID), then what's missing?  You can still get discounts at any place that gave discounts upon presentation of the NDI 75.



Just received the email today.


----------



## gifrank

To all
 As i am going thru the retirement process (28 years), they tell me they will destroy my id card then use the CF 1 card as my ID.. WTF.. Who thought this up.. When i go to bases in the U.S. With my family on Vacation i have to flash a shopping card.. What are they thinking..This is truly embarrassing..


----------



## Baz

I also just retired.  I would never have expected that I keep the old ID.  It says "Canadian Forces Identification Card" on the front and "Regular Force" on the back... neither are true any more.

They gave me a temporary Record Of Service card until my permanent one arrived in the mail.  It looks much like the ID except it says "Record of Service Card" on the front and "Served 1989 - 2015 and was honourable released from the Regular Force"  That is true. So it is what I should have.  Not an active force ID!

However, the entire CF One card happened later.  I understand it may replace both the Reg ID and the Record Of Service.  If that is the case it is what you should have.  Others can comment (and have) on the entire CF One idea...

Of course, there is the whole issue of using American funded resources, and the clear sense of entitlement you feel you have to them, when not attached to the US Military...


----------



## Stoker

Baz said:
			
		

> I also just retired.  I would never have expected that I keep the old ID.  It says "Canadian Forces Identification Card" on the front and "Regular Force" on the back... neither are true any more.
> 
> They gave me a temporary Record Of Service card until my permanent one arrived in the mail.  It looks much like the ID except it says "Record of Service Card" on the front and "Served 1989 - 2015 and was honourable released from the Regular Force"  That is true. So it is what I should have.  Not an active force ID!
> 
> However, the entire CF One card happened later.  I understand it may replace both the Reg ID and the Record Of Service.  If that is the case it is what you should have.  Others can comment (and have) on the entire CF One idea...
> 
> Of course, there is the whole issue of using American funded resources, and the clear sense of entitlement you feel you have to them, when not attached to the US Military...



Many who have retired and are retiring feel its a personal affront that a professional looking photo government produced card identifying the former member as one with honorable service has been replaced with akin to a cheap looking department store card with no picture. Its not a identification card per se, however it does identify the member as a former service member. You obviously don't care but to many it means a lot.


----------



## Baz

No, that is not what I said... I said that I got an appropriate ID but I don't know the details of the CF One card.

It is not appropriate that you would think you get to keep your original ID, or to justify it so that you can get entitlements that are paid for by the US.

But based on  what you say, which I assume is correct, then the CF One card is an affront.


----------



## Occam

The CF One card will not be replacing ID for serving members.  In fact, the cessation of the NDI 75 is meant to facilitate the issuing of ID to serving members.


----------



## dapaterson

You mean like a Veteran's ID being issued by a department responsible for veterans? What a crazy idea.


----------



## Stoker

Baz said:
			
		

> No, that is not what I said... I said that I got an appropriate ID but I don't know the details of the CF One card.
> 
> It is not appropriate that you would think you get to keep your original ID, or to justify it so that you can get entitlements that are paid for by the US.
> 
> But based on  what you say, which I assume is correct, then the CF One card is an affront.



Got ya, its too bad they had to go that way.


----------



## Blackadder1916

gifrank said:
			
		

> To all
> As i am going thru the retirement process (28 years), they tell me they will destroy my id card then use the CF 1 card as my ID.. WTF.. Who thought this up.. When i go to bases in the U.S. With my family on Vacation i have to flash a shopping card.. What are they thinking..This is truly embarrassing..



What makes you think you will have any right of access to US military facilities once retired, even with an NDI 75?  Or for that matter, any right of access (other than by courtesy) while still serving, unless you are there on duty.


----------



## Stoker

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> What makes you think you will have any right of access to US military facilities once retired, even with an NDI 75?  Or for that matter, any right of access (other than by courtesy) while still serving, unless you are there on duty.



Retired Canadian military can access some US facilities and discounts in the US and I know some have done so. I have also done so while serving on vacation.


----------



## Blackadder1916

Chief Stoker said:
			
		

> Retired Canadian military can access some US facilities and discounts in the US and I know some have done so. I have also done so while serving on vacation.



Well, lucky for them.  It's been several years since I tried, but the last attempt I made to enter a US base (with controlled access) with my NDI 75 was denied.  There was a process to get a visitors pass, but the processing was estimated at 3 to 7 days.  As for having privileges at AAFES, foreign military retirees are not on their list of authorized patrons.


----------



## OldTanker

I used the CF One card yesterday at a local printer to get my veteran's discount. It was the first one they had seen but once I showed them the "veteran" annotation, there was no problem getting the discount. I'm still keeping my old NDI 75 though. Sometimes you just need an "additional" government-issued photo ID, and this has always worked for me.


----------



## Stoker

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> Well, lucky for them.  It's been several years since I tried, but the last attempt I made to enter a US base (with controlled access) with my NDI 75 was denied.  There was a process to get a visitors pass, but the processing was estimated at 3 to 7 days.  As for having privileges at AAFES, foreign military retirees are not on their list of authorized patrons.



The only real experience I personally had is staying at a Navy Lodge while on vacation, accessing their NEX at Norfolk and buying discounted tickets at the MWR. The USO will assist serving and retired Canadian military as well. Perhaps its hit or miss, but I haven't had a bad experience or any of the retired friends I have. I guess it boils down to take your chances.


----------



## donaldk

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> Well, lucky for them.  It's been several years since I tried, but the last attempt I made to enter a US base (with controlled access) with my NDI 75 was denied.  There was a process to get a visitors pass, but the processing was estimated at 3 to 7 days.  As for having privileges at AAFES, foreign military retirees are not on their list of authorized patrons.



Most US Bases won't accept even an NDI 20 (but in reverse we do accept their CAC).  Officially, a VCR must be on file with the base for you to do this...  

It doesn't help that the US has the CAC and we are still rocking NDI 20s that can be forged (whatever happened to combining the PKI into the NDI 20... would make an effective Canadian-ized CAC).


----------



## Paul Roche

any one who had less than 10 years of service and does not qualify for a veterans ID card. (NDI 75 or CAF 75 Record of Service ID Card) .
You can apply for a CF1 card,you can apply for this card if you successfully completed basic training and were honourably discharged.Its called a CF1 card and along with a picture id from your wallet,ie driver license. this card can get you any military discount, you have to register after you get the card.
here's the web site. https://www.cfmws.com/en/OurServices/CFOne/Pages/default.aspx. 
I have a veterans card with 23 yrs of military, but my brother only had 3 yrs. due to medical reasons, so he applied for this card and got it.


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver

Paul (or anybody else): Can you get both? I have my 75,  but should I then also get this CFOne to cover all places that provide military discounts?


----------



## jollyjacktar

Of course OGBD, it's there for us all.


----------



## sarahsmom

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> Paul (or anybody else): Can you get both? I have my 75,  but should I then also get this CFOne to cover all places that provide military discounts?



I believe they discontinued the NDI75.
The CFOne Card is replacing it.


----------



## DAA

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> Paul (or anybody else): Can you get both? I have my 75,  but should I then also get this CFOne to cover all places that provide military discounts?



The CAF ceased issuing NDI75's as of 1 Feb 16.  The only method of identifying yourself as a former member/veteran of the CAF these days is to obtain the CFOne Card which will indicate you are a Veteran.   Yes you can have both and the CFOne is widely recognized for obtaining discounts.


----------



## mariomike

Adding for reference,



			
				DAA said:
			
		

> The CAF ceased issuing NDI75's as of 1 Feb 16.


----------



## Stoker

I just heard about a new photo ID being developed for Veterans. It is issued by the government, good for 10 years and will be treated as government ID. Apparently to be released in 2018.


----------



## brihard

Chief Stoker said:
			
		

> I just heard about a new photo ID being developed for Veterans. It is issued by the government, good for 10 years and will be treated as government ID. Apparently to be released in 2018.



That echoes what we were told about a year ago at a VAC stakeholders summit. No idea why it's taking so long, but they've been very slowly plugging away at it.


----------



## jollyjacktar

Whaaaaaaat?  You mean the CF One card isn't fan-fuckng-tastic???  I'm shocked, I tell you, shocked.


----------



## brihard

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> Whaaaaaaat?  You mean the CF One card isn't fan-fuckng-tastic???  I'm shocked, I tell you, shocked.



The CFOne card was never intended to be anything but a discount / CFMWS access card. The veterans ID has just been extremely slow to roll out. It's VAC assuming a role they never had before.


----------



## ModlrMike

Chief Stoker said:
			
		

> I just heard about a new photo ID being developed for Veterans. It is issued by the government, good for 10 years and will be treated as government ID. Apparently to be released in 2018.



So does that mean you stop being a veteran after 10 years?  >


----------



## brihard

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> So does that mean you stop being a veteran after 10 years?  >



No, but it's a great way for VAC to database contact information for retired veterans when they renew their ID, in case VAC has a requirement/mandate to follow up broadly with the Veterans community on some matter. Just a thought.


----------



## jollyjacktar

Brihard said:
			
		

> The CFOne card was never intended to be anything but a discount / CFMWS access card. The veterans ID has just been extremely slow to roll out. It's VAC assuming a role they never had before.


Well, I must have been getting the wrong end of the stick, obviously.  There was quite a bit of fuss kicked up here in other threads about the replacement of the NDI 75 card with the One card.  http://navy.ca/forums/threads/33531.50.html


----------



## Stoker

I also heard today they are still issuing NDI 75's as the backlog before Feb 16 is still being resolved.


----------



## dapaterson

According to the French language text on the back of the CFOne Card, "This card is not a card" ("Cette carte n'est pas une carte").


----------



## SeaKingTacco

Chief Stoker said:
			
		

> I also heard today they are still issuing NDI 75's as the backlog before Feb 16 is still being resolved.



That is not what I was told when I recently released.


----------



## dapaterson

SeaKingTacco said:
			
		

> That is not what I was told when I recently released.



CANFORGEN 011/16 

TRANSITION FROM THE RECORD OF SERVICE (NDI 75) CARD

UNCLASSIFIED

REFS: A. OP ORDER IMPLEMENTATION OF THE NEW CFONE CARD, 23 JUNE 2015 
 B. CFAO 15-2 
 C. MILITARY HUMAN RESOURCES RECORDS PROCEDURES 

1. UNDERSTANDING THE NEED TO FULLY AND PROPERLY RECOGNIZE SERVING AND FORMER MEMBERS OF THE CANADIAN ARMED FORCES (CAF) AND THEIR FAMILIES, THE CAF WILL TRANSITION FROM THE RECORD OF SERVICE CARD (NDI75) TO THE CFONE CARD AS THE RECOGNITION CARD OF CHOICE. AS PART OF THIS TRANSITION, THE CAF WILL CEASE PROCESSING OF THE NDI 75 EFFECTIVE 1 FEBRUARY, 2016 

2. THE CFONE CARD WILL BE AVAILABLE TO ALL SERVING AND FORMER MEMBERS OF THE CAF AND THEIR FAMILIES. VETERANS OF THE CAF WILL RECEIVE A SPECIALLY DESIGNED CARD THAT RIGHTFULLY DISTINGUISHES THEM AS A VETERAN OF THE CAF. DETAILS FOR HOW TO OBTAIN A CFONE CARD ARE AVAILABLE THROUGH CFMWS AND AT THE WEBSITE LOCATED AT WWW.CF1FC.CA 

3. WHILE THE NDI 75 CARD WILL NO LONGER BE IN PRODUCTION, THE CERTIFICATE OF SERVICE DOCUMENTATION (DND 2279 OR CF 707 AND CF 54) WILL CONTINUE TO BE PROVIDED TO ALL RETIRING AND TRANSITIONING MEMBERS OF THE CAF AS THEY FINALIZE THEIR ADMINISTRATIVE REQUIREMENTS PRIOR TO DEPARTING THE CAF 

4. RESPECTIVE URS WILL CONTINUE TO PROVIDE THE DND 2279 AND CF 707 DOCUMENTS FOR MEMBERS WITH LESS THAN 10 YEARS OF SERVICE (YOS) AND DMCA WILL CONTINUE TO PROVIDE CF 54 FOR MEMBERS WITH MORE THAN 10 YOS. FOR MORE DETAILS PLEASE REFER TO COMMANDER MPC WEB PAGE OF THE MILITARY HUMAN RESOURCES RECORDS PROCEDURES PUBLICATION (MHRRP) HTTP://UPKPROD.DESC.MIL.CA/HRMSP/ENG/DATA/TOC.HTML 

5. REQUESTS FOR INFORMATION REGARDING THE NEW CFONE CARD WILL BE REDIRECTED TO CFMWS WHO WILL PROVIDE MORE DETAILS WITHIN THE COMING WEEKS


----------



## SeaKingTacco

Well there you go. I released after feb 16. That is why I was not offered one.


----------



## Stoker

SeaKingTacco said:
			
		

> That is not what I was told when I recently released.



From another site . " I reached our to DMCA 4 and asked if they were still processing the NDI 75. The response is as follows: They are no longer processing applications for the NDI 75. Applications already in progress prior to 1 Feb 16 are still being processed and the back log is slowly being cleared up, they apologize for any confusion wrt the policy.". Folks caught up in the backlog are still receiving NDI 75 Record of Service cards"


----------



## Stoker

SeaKingTacco said:
			
		

> Well there you go. I released after feb 16. That is why I was not offered one.




Makes sense. VAC is developing an ID for veterans that will be treated as actual government ID, should be ready fairly soon and a good re[placement for the NDI 75.


----------



## Lightguns

Chief Stoker said:
			
		

> Makes sense. VAC is developing an ID for veterans that will be treated as actual government ID, should be ready fairly soon and a good re[placement for the NDI 75.



so....... new vets ID in 2045 then?


----------



## beastintheeast

Ok, I live in the Land of Smiles and Sum LOL Thailand.  When I was discharged in 2001 they gave me an ID card.  Unfortunately, i lost my wallet and with it my ID card.  

I reported it to the Canadian Embassy CF ATTACHE but they did not care.

Now besides that being the one thing that said I served it was great and acted as a replacement for my passport many times.

I would like to know who I report the loss too and how or if I can get it replaced.

Any advice would be truly appreciated.


----------



## kratz

Beastintheeast,

Sorry to hear you've lost your card. Sadly in 2016, the old cards were replaced with the "CF One" card program.  This new card must be used with a second form of government ID in order to benefit from any potential military discounts. You can apply for this new card through the Canex website.


----------



## kratz

ref: CBC.ca

We've discussed the pros / cons of a veteran's photo ID. Here's the latest push to renew the topic:



> Veteran calls for government ID cards as 'small token' of thanks
> Gus Cameron will be in Ottawa to help present ID card petition to Parliament
> 
> A Halifax veteran says a little piece of plastic could go a long way in recognizing the contribution made by retired service members to Canada.
> 
> Gus Cameron, who spent 26 years in the Royal Canadian Navy, is travelling to Ottawa today to help deliver a petition that calls on the federal government to reinstate photo identification cards for veterans.
> 
> He said since the cancellation of the National Defence Identification 75 Record of Service cards in early 2016, veterans don't have any portable proof of their service.
> 
> This summer, he created an e-petition to the House of Commons that garnered 1,725 signatures. More than a quarter, 485, came from people living in Nova Scotia.



more at link...


----------



## jollyjacktar

Good on Gus.  He can be most eloquent when he wants to be, I hope he gets some traction.


----------



## bridges

It's a shame that they don't issue the NDI 75 anymore.  I recently lost my wallet, and with it, my NDI 75.  It was an official document and the only tangible proof of service.  I've requested a CF One card only because I need it for luggage fee waivers, but it won't be the same - there's no photo, and it seems to be more of a store loyalty card, than a record of service.   

I see that the government has responded to the petition; apparently VAC, DND and RCMP are working to produce a joint sort of veteran's card.  Time will tell.  Thanks to all who worked to get that petition submitted.
https://petitions.ourcommons.ca/en/Petition/Details?Petition=e-1140  

By the way, keep some cash at home always - enough for groceries & gas for a week, plus driver's licence replacement fees ($35 in Ontario), while waiting for your new bank card to come in the mail.  Some people are fond of saying that they don't carry cash anymore, but if our little pieces of plastic vanish, so does that whole electronic payment system.  Keep one or two cards at home if you can.  Also, keep your passport handy at home - it's useful for proving identity if your cards are gone.   Sharing as a public service.


----------



## emf_1978

I was handing in my military ID card yesterday because I retired. The commissionaire told me that the veteran ID card will start to be issued again in the next couple months because of the uproar about the CFone card.
Does anyone have anything official on this? Sure would be nice to have an official ID card and not a "points card" to show my veteran status.


----------



## Stoker

emf_1978 said:
			
		

> I was handing in my military ID card yesterday because I retired. The commissionaire told me that the veteran ID card will start to be issued again in the next couple months because of the uproar about the CFone card.
> Does anyone have anything official on this? Sure would be nice to have an official ID card and not a "points card" to show my veteran status.



I do know that the file has been turned over to DND from veterans affairs. VAC was supposed to be working on a new vet ID but couldn't get their act together. From what I am told a vet ID is coming however do not know the timeline. I wouldn't be surprised the old NDI 75 will start to be issued again.


----------



## Fishbone Jones

The timeline is twelve weeks. It's always twelve weeks. Whether it turns out being a year VAC will say twelve weeks. :rofl:


----------



## Loachman

Finally, some good news.

The NDI 75 stopped being issued about two weeks before I got punted.



			
				Chief Stoker said:
			
		

> but couldn't get their act together



How hard can it be?

At this rate, a brand-new replenishment ship could probably be built for the Navy in less time than it will take to design, produce, and issue a simple I card.


----------



## Stoker

Loachman said:
			
		

> Finally, some good news.
> 
> The NDI 75 stopped being issued about two weeks before I got punted.
> 
> How hard can it be?
> 
> At this rate, a brand-new replenishment ship could probably be built for the Navy in less time than it will take to design, produce, and issue a simple I card.



Not very hard at all I would imagine, hell they're even issuing photo ID's in Halifax now for families to access the dockyard and base. It should be a matter of accessing the existing template.


----------



## Blackadder1916

While not specifically addressing the issue (or rather the non-issuing) of an ID card for veterans, this is an approach that the Brits are taking.

https://www.thegazette.co.uk/awards-and-accreditation/content/101544


> Veterans to retain military ID after leaving the forces
> 
> Personnel leaving the armed forces will now be able to keep their military ID.
> 
> The move will allow veterans to maintain their emotional connection with the armed forces, allowing them to keep the card they have carried throughout their career.
> 
> Retaining their ID card (known as the MOD Form 90) will also allow service leavers to be identified as veterans quickly and easily, aiding their transition into civilian life. Charities, Veterans UK, local authorities and GPs will also no longer have to carry out time-consuming checks to identify individual veterans.
> 
> Instead of handing back their card to be destroyed on the day of discharge, the corners will now be cut off to show the card is no longer valid. This will ensure that security is maintained at bases and other sensitive sites.
> 
> Handing back the Service ID card has regularly been identified as something that members of the armed forces would like to change.
> 
> Chief of Defence People, Lieutenant General Richard Nugee, said:
> 
> “Time and time again, I have heard from service leavers that handing back their ID card is one of the hardest things to do as they leave the forces.
> 
> “Leaving the military is an emotionally-charged moment and I hope that this change will ease some of those feelings by reinforcing the message to our veterans that they remain a valued member of the armed forces community.”
> 
> Service leaver, Col David Madden, said:
> 
> “My ID card is more than just a piece of plastic with my photo on, it signifies my service and marks my time in the armed forces. Whilst it might seem like something small, keeping my card will make a practical difference by allowing me to verify my service to my GP surgery and local authority.”


----------



## Teager

I haven't been able to copy the post from FB but the NDI 75 is making a return and a CANFORGEN will be released shortly. There will be 3 different phases. But those with an upcoming release date will have there information submitted for it and anyone that has completed basic and released honourbly will be eligible. They should be issued starting late September 2018 for those with upcoming release dates.


----------



## medicineman

Teager said:
			
		

> I haven't been able to copy the post from FB but the NDI 75 is making a return and a CANFORGEN will be released shortly. There will be 3 different phases. But those with an upcoming release date will have there information submitted for it and anyone that has completed basic and released honourbly will be eligible. They should be issued starting late September 2018 for those with upcoming release dates.



Those of us with NDI 75's should just hold on to them then?

MM


----------



## kratz

Teager,

Here is a copy and paste of the email posted to FB on a few veteran and clerk group pages:



> The CAF is re-introducing the NDI 75 as a Veteran Service Card intended to acknowledge the service of members and to encourage an enduring affiliation with the CAF. The purpose of this email is to provide you advance notice of the imminent implementation of the NDI 75 Veteran’s Service Card (VSC) which is a replacement to the former NDI 75 Record of Service Card. Eligibility for this card shall be aligned with the VAC definition of a veteran and be issued to all CAF members who successfully completed BMQ/BMOQ & honourably released under items 3, 4 or 5. Official announcements via media sources and a CANFORGEN are expected in the very near future to provide official notice and which will provide much greater detail to CAF members and the public. This initiative is being coordinated through CMPC and VCDS DGDS.
> 
> Essentially, Release Staff shall send an email to NDIS with basic information, NDIS will produce the card and send it to the Release Staff for presentation during the final release interview in exchange for the NDI 20/10. The attached SOP provides procedural detail on how to order the NDI 75 VSC.
> 
> The rollout of the NDI 75 VSC will be conducted in the stages defined below, where the immediate concern will be with Stage 1. The intent is to minimize the demands for your Sections.
> 
> • Stage 1: CAF member releasing with a final release date, or final release interview, of 4 September 2018 onwards – Release Sections & Reserve Units. If a member’s release date is 31 August 2018 or prior, they shall be included in Stage 2. Release staff are to follow the attached SOP;
> 
> • Stage 2: CAF members who released between 01 February 2016 and 03 September 2018 – Central process will be completed via HRMS Data Extract and members will apply via an online portal; and
> 
> • Stage 3: Any former CAF member released prior to 01 February 2016 who did not receive an NDI 75 due to the previous qualifying thresholds. These varied over the years where the most recent NDI 75 was 10 years of service – Central process which will require a team enabled to verify data in PERMIS, at LAC or with VAC.
> 
> The first NDI 75s are to be issued as of 04 September 2018. Your immediate assistance is required as card production and mailing can take up to 3 weeks; staff are to immediately commence sending NDI 75 VSC requests IAW with the attached SOP to ensure NDIS has sufficient time to produce and distribute the cards to your sections.
> 
> Repeat only for complete clarity: NDI 75 VSC requests are to be sent immediately for personnel with a final release date or having their final release interview on or after 04 September 2018 onwards.
> 
> Should you receive inquiries from Veterans who are not covered in Stage 1, please inform them that information about these Stages will be promulgated by DND/CAF once procedures have been more fully developed. At which point the DND/CAF will promulgate direction and resource access to all former CAF members through either Stage 2 or Stage 3. A general inquiry NDI 75 telephone line is to be created for Stages 2 and 3 and will be disseminated as soon as available. Lastly, amendments to MHRRP, CFAO 15-2, CANFORGEN and various form updates shall be completed in due course.



Nothing mentions veterans who currently hold the previous NDI 75 - Record of Service Card. I would think by the time phase 3 rolls out, an answer for that question, and how veterans can apply for replacement cards will be available.


----------



## Teager

Thanks Kratz.


----------



## Good2Golf

kratz said:
			
		

> Nothing mentions veterans who currently hold the previous NDI 75 - Record of Service Card. I would think by the time phase 3 rolls out, an answer for that question, and how veterans can apply for replacement cards will be available.



Referred to indirectly by exclusion in Ph.3:



> • Stage 3: Any former CAF member released prior to 01 February 2016 who did not receive an NDI 75 due to the previous qualifying thresholds.



So if you did receive an NDI 75, you’re not part of Ph.3 (or 2 or 1, for that matter)


Regards
G2G


----------



## Half Full

https://www.skiesmag.com/press-releases/national-defence-and-veterans-affairs-canada-introduce-the-new-veterans-service-card/

Here is the official announcement.


----------



## Quirky

So someone who only completes BMQ gets the same card as someone who has done multiple tours and maybe 25+ years? I’ll be throwing mine in the trash.


----------



## dapaterson

Same as VAC.  A little bit of consistency.  If it offends you that much I assume you will never apply for VAC benefits, either.


----------



## brihard

Quirky said:
			
		

> So someone who only completes BMQ gets the same card as someone who has done multiple tours and maybe 25+ years? I’ll be throwing mine in the trash.



That’s a pretty pathetic attitude.


----------



## Quirky

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Same as VAC.  A little bit of consistency.  If it offends you that much I assume you will never apply for VAC benefits, either.



Benefits and this card are not related. Why do I need a card that validates my service, it’ll just sit in a desk drawer somewhere next to my BC care card that I haven’t needed in 15 years. Unless this card will give me the same perks like discounts to hotels etc or access to security screening lines in airports, it seems pointless.

Do ex RCMP, EMS or hospital staff get service cards like this when they retire?


----------



## Jarnhamar

[quote author=Quirky] 

So someone who only completes BMQ gets the same card as someone who has done multiple tours and maybe 25+ years? I’ll be throwing mine in the trash.[/QUOTE] 


[quote author=Quirky]
Benefits and this card are not related. Why do I need a card that validates my service, it’ll just sit in a desk drawer somewhere next to my BC care card that I haven’t needed in 15 years. Unless this card will give me the same perks like discounts to hotels etc or access to security screening lines in airports, it seems pointless.
[/quote]

Dude, if you don't want one of the cards don't get one. 

Some people like stuff like this as memorabilia of their service, the same with coins and patches and 'I love me' wall stuff.  Other people don't care. 

There are people who have done multiple hard tours and got our after 7 years who "did" alot more than some people with 25 years in. It's not a dick measuring contest unless you make it one.

Plus the card indicates how long people served which is a good way to combat bullshiters. 

If I release and this card gets me a 10% or 20% discount as a veteran, especially on large purchases, then that's cash in my pocket. 

If an old man or woman wants to carry around this dinky card as some kind of reminder or connection to their service then wheres the harm.

Tim Horton employees got the same campaign star that soldiers in Afghanistan got, did you thrown your medal away?

Sorry but I'm seeing a lot of outrage about this online and can't help thinking _ who cares_.


----------



## brihard

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> Dude, if you don't want one of the cards don't get one.
> 
> Some people like stuff like this as memorabilia of their service, the same with coins and patches and 'I love me' wall stuff.  Other people don't care.
> 
> There are people who have done multiple hard tours and got our after 7 years who "did" alot more than some people with 25 years in. It's not a dick measuring contest unless you make it one.
> 
> Plus the card indicates how long people served which is a good way to combat bullshiters.
> 
> If I release and this card gets me a 10% or 20% discount as a veteran, especially on large purchases, then that's cash in my pocket.
> 
> If an old man or woman wants to carry around this dinky card as some kind of reminder or connection to their service then wheres the harm.
> 
> Tim Horton employees got the same campaign star that soldiers in Afghanistan got, did you thrown your medal away?
> 
> Sorry but I'm seeing a lot of outrage about this online and can't help thinking _ who cares_.



Well said.

I think the biggest legitimate concern on this is that it doesn’t show DOB, and as such is pretty useless as piece of government ID.

Originally there had been talk of one card to ID vets and to provide VAC client services. It failed, which is a shame.


----------



## mariomike

Quirky said:
			
		

> So someone who only completes BMQ gets the same card as someone who has done multiple tours and maybe 25+ years?



Same as the Veteran's licence plates,



			
				mariomike said:
			
		

> Looks like finishing BMQ is sufficient in some ( all? ) provinces,
> 
> "2. A member of the Canadian Armed Forces, Regular or Reserves, who successfully completed basic training."
> https://www2.gov.bc.ca/gov/content/transportation/funding-engagement-permits/vets-licence-plate-survey





			
				Quirky said:
			
		

> Do ex RCMP, EMS or hospital staff get service cards like this when they retire?



Toronto Paramedic Services issues their paramedics a "Retired" photo ID wallet card when you retire and hand in your regular ID.  

I imagine Metro Police ( my uncle received a card when he retired from the force ) and TFD do also.



			
				Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> Tim Horton employees got the same campaign star that soldiers in Afghanistan got, did you thrown your medal away?



Learn something new every day.


----------



## armyvern

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> Tim Horton employees got the same campaign star that soldiers in Afghanistan got, did you thrown your medal away?



Well they got a campaign medal vice a star, but -- seen.


The bringing back of the card will see simple things that were 'lost' to those who went through the period where the NDI75 wasn't issued become possible again.


We had Vets who were refused shopping in American PXs etc because the CF1 card didn't suffice.  Had a couple pers at car dealerships that were offering "Veterans Discounts" not accept the CF1 due to it not having a photo.  Just a few of the things that were reported up that helped get the NDI75 back.

Big stuff?  Not necessarily, but _stuff_ none the less. Having that photo on it is the added bonus.  If someone wants to toss theirs in the trash, their loss.


----------



## PuckChaser

Problem is, they went through all this effort to bring it back, but it's being reported that this is not going to count as official government ID.


----------



## dimsum

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> We had Vets who were refused shopping in American PXs etc because the CF1 card didn't suffice.



I thought that one needed a NATO Travel Order to get onto a base, then into the PX?  I thought Pearl Harbour was the only NEX that was off base?


----------



## Fishbone Jones

Dimsum said:
			
		

> I thought that one needed a NATO Travel Order to get onto a base, then into the PX?  I thought Pearl Harbour was the only NEX that was off base?



Lots of bases have visitor quarters that are available to Vets on vacation, plus commissaries and PXs. You need to prove your service with a government issued military ID card. A CANEX points card doesn't count. Whether it has a V on it or not, it's still just a store loyalty card, like COSTCO's.


----------



## Quirky

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> Some people like stuff like this as memorabilia of their service, the same with coins and patches and 'I love me' wall stuff.  Other people don't care.



I got a couple lithos from the units ive been part of, those might make it on the garage wall or in the office. At least they have some use besides a piece of plastic in a wallet.



> If I release and this card gets me a 10% or 20% discount as a veteran, especially on large purchases, then that's cash in my pocket.



I asked the guys who have one and they say the card doesn’t give them any discounts for anything. I don’t know if retail store employees are trained to look for a valid active military ID. You might get lucky and flash this one and it’ll work.



> Sorry but I'm seeing a lot of outrage about this online and can't help thinking _ who cares_.



I think it’s because their priorities are on useless pieces of plastic/nostalgia vs actually helping injured vets that are kicked to the curb after decades of service.


----------



## observor 69

That "useless piece of plastic" is worth $500.00 on the purchase of a new KIA Soul.
I would expect similar discounts on other cars.


----------



## Eye In The Sky

I like to try to take the attitude of "anything people, business, etc do to thank me for serving is a small thank you and appreciated".  Sure, the current system(s) could be better, but they could also be worse - as in nonexistent. 



			
				Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> Sorry but I'm seeing a lot of outrage about this online and can't help thinking _ who cares_.



There seems to be a more vocal and possibly larger "nothing is good enough!" crowd since *social media* became reality...they took the card away and people were unhappy...they reintroduce it and people aren't happy.

Hell, if I worked in those offices I'd probably be thinking "wtf...I give up".


----------



## Kat Stevens

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Problem is, they went through all this effort to bring it back, but it's being reported that this is not going to count as official government ID.



Neither did the original NDI75, if you look at it.


----------



## MP-80

Agent X89A said:
			
		

> I have a really simple, and really dumb, question.
> 
> How do I go about getting a Veteran's ID Card.
> 
> I'm totally frustrated searching both the DND and VA websites for information.
> 
> Can anyone help?


----------



## Rifleman62

I guess you saw this on the VAC website:

National Defence and Veterans Affairs Canada introduce the new Veteran’s Service Card.

The new Veteran’s Service Card (VSC) helps you stay connected to military and Veteran support programs during your transition from military to civilian life. This card also recognizes your service as a Canadian Armed Forces (CAF) member.

As of September 2018, all eligible members will automatically receive a Veteran’s Service Card when they release from the CAF. CAF members and Veterans released between February 2016 and September 2018 can apply online for their VSC starting December 1, 2018. CAF members and Veterans released before 2016 can request their card after summer 2019.

For more information, please visit the Veteran’s Service Card page: https://www.canada.ca/en/department-national-defence/services/benefits-military/transition/service-card.html

Suggest you review the above webpage. Lots of FAQ's. Apps will be on line eventually.

Extract: *An online application process will be put in place December 1, 2018* for Veterans who released between 2016 and 2018 (stage two). A process for requests for VSCs by eligible Veterans who released prior to 2016 (stage three) will be ready for summer 2019.


----------



## dunlop303

I have an even simpler dumber question, are there really so many fake Veteran's out there that we need a card to identify ourselves? 
Am I missing something, or is that literally its only function? I mean thanks, sweet gesture but... give it a purpose of SOMEKIND.


----------



## PMedMoe

dunlop303 said:
			
		

> I have an even simpler dumber question, are there really so many fake Veteran's out there that we need a card to identify ourselves?
> Am I missing something, or is that literally its only function? I mean thanks, sweet gesture but... give it a purpose of SOMEKIND.



Better proof for a veteran/military discount than a CFOne card, IMHO.


----------



## Rifleman62

https://www.canada.ca/en/department-national-defence/services/benefits-military/transition/service-card.html?utm_campaign=not-applicable&utm_medium=vanity-url&utm_source=canada-ca_veterans-service-card&fbclid=IwAR3lWc8ttSLpzOYO2s1XUIl75sLjayLaYuhmXnGEDd6WQkR7XWy7M6Vt-SY   (FAQ's at Link)

*Recently released CAF members can now request the new Veteran’s Service Card* - 3 Dec 18

Veterans released between February 2016 and September 2018 can now request their Veteran’s Service Card, with the downloadable, mail-in application form available below. The form lists the information you will need to provide for verification of previous military service. The use of a mail-in application form is necessary to conform to federal privacy and security considerations.

The new Veteran’s Service Card (VSC) helps you stay connected to military and veteran support programs during your transition from military to civilian life. This card also recognizes your previous service as a Canadian Armed Forces (CAF) member.

It is estimated that there are 26,000 veterans who are now eligible to apply for their Veteran’s Service Card. Another estimated 450,000, who have honourably released prior to February 2016, will be able to apply for their Veteran’s Service Card during the summer of 2019. This staged approach allows the Department of National Defence and Veterans Affairs Canada to ensure that the necessary resources are in place to verify, produce, and distribute the Veteran’s Service Cards.

Who is eligible
You are eligible to receive a Veteran’s Service Card if you have:

 - completed basic training and
 - been honourably released from the CAF

As of September 2018, all eligible members automatically receive a Veteran’s Service Card as they release from the CAF, and will receive their card during their final release interview.

Veterans released before February 2016 will be able to request their Veteran’s Service Card during the summer of 2019.

Instructions for Veteran’s Service Card applications*

1. Download the Veteran’s Service Card Application Form.    https://www.canada.ca/content/dam/dnd-mdn/documents/military-benefits/20181203-vsc-application-form-dnd-9036-e.pdf    The application form can be filled out electronically or handwritten. For handwritten submissions, please ensure you print in clear block letters.

2. Print off the application form. It is recommended you keep a copy of your application for your own records.

3. Veterans who, while serving, were issued either the National Defence Identification (NDI) 20 Canadian Forces Permanent ID card, or NDI 21 Civilian ID card only need to submit a completed application form. Members who were not issued either of these two ID cards, or do not know whether they were issued any of these ID cards, must also include the following with their application form:

1) a passport-like quality photo, AND
2) proof of identity in the form of a photocopy of a valid Government issued photo identification.

4. Mail the application form and enclosures (if applicable) to the following address:

Director General Defence Security
National Defence Identification Service
Veteran’s Service Card
National Defence Headquarters
MGen George R. Pearkes Building
101 Colonel By Drive
Ottawa, ON K1A 0K2

* Please note that only applications from veterans released between February 2016 and September 2018 will be accepted for processing at this time.

Contact us
For more information or for assistance, contact VSCQuestions.EnquetesCSAC@forces.gc.ca.


----------



## upandatom

I thought VAC is handling this on behalf of its clients.


----------



## Haggis

I found para 3 amusing.  When I retired I was asked to submit a passport quality photo as my NDI 20 was about to expire.  Once I received my card I saw that they used neither my NDI 20 or passport photo but the photo from my last DND 404 renewal where I was clearly in CADPAT.


----------



## bcbarman

I submitted my application in Nov of 2019, has anyone from this batch heard back?  I got out 5 years ago and I was told that I was the least complicated of files.  Not too sure what the timeline is.

Cheers


----------



## BeyondTheNow

bcbarman said:
			
		

> I submitted my application in Nov of 2019, has anyone from this batch heard back?  I got out 5 years ago and I was told that I was the least complicated of files.  Not too sure what the timeline is.
> 
> Cheers





> All Canadian Armed Forces Veterans may now apply for the new Veteran’s Service Card... We will make every effort to verify eligibility and fulfil requests for the Veteran’s Service Cards within a 90 day period of application...



 https://www.canada.ca/en/department-national-defence/services/benefits-military/transition/service-card.html

I’d assume you may be right on that cusp of 90ish days since your app if you submitted it in November. Hopefully you’ll hear/receive something soon; however, since it’s government they’re probably behind schedule. 

Edit to add: Christmas holidays will probably delay the 90 days a bit also...


----------



## bcbarman

Thanks all. got the card last week, had a photo with hair and a beard that was for certain not regimental!

Here is to hoping that the airlines will still be flying and I can take advantage of some extra baggage!

Stay safe y'all


----------



## BeyondTheNow

bcbarman said:
			
		

> Thanks all. got the card last week, had a photo with hair and a beard that was for certain not regimental!
> 
> Here is to hoping that the airlines will still be flying and I can take advantage of some extra baggage!
> 
> Stay safe y'all



Glad To hear you received it. All the best.


----------



## Pieman

> I think the biggest legitimate concern on this is that it doesn’t show DOB, and as such is pretty useless as piece of government ID.


Is anyone aware of the reason why they decided not to put the DOB on the card? It really does make the card useless. It would be worth petitioning to have it added now that the card is being issued.


----------



## dapaterson

It is not designed or intended as a formal ID, as appearance can and will change over the years post release.


----------



## Staff Weenie

Pieman said:


> Is anyone aware of the reason why they decided not to put the DOB on the card? It really does make the card useless. It would be worth petitioning to have it added now that the card is being issued.


The Veteran's Service Card was never intended to serve as an official piece of government issued photo ID. It even says this on the application website. In order to do so, it would need to meet a number of additional criteria such as having an expiry date, higher quality photos, and a much more intensive verification process. Think of the verification and security processes for all other ID such as a Driver's License or Passport - and the infrastructure that requires.


----------



## dapaterson

Assuming 7K releases Reg and Res annually, a five year validity period, and an average individual living 35 years post release, and you'd need an infrastructure to verify identity and issue about 50K cards annually.


----------



## Staff Weenie

dapaterson said:


> Assuming 7K releases Reg and Res annually, a five year validity period, and an average individual living 35 years post release, and you'd need an infrastructure to verify identity and issue about 50K cards annually.


VAC's hasty estimate at the start of the project was that there could be up to 400,000 living veterans in Canada that would be eligible under the changed criteria. That's a lot of cards to cycle every 5 years.


----------



## daftandbarmy

Still waiting for mine. Two years and counting ....


----------



## dapaterson

I eventually ordered my own.


----------



## Staff Weenie

daftandbarmy said:


> Still waiting for mine. Two years and counting ....


D&B - PM me with your details, I will track down what has happened and ensure you get a card.


----------



## daftandbarmy

Staff Weenie said:


> D&B - PM me with your details, I will track down what has happened and ensure you get a card.



Aww... thanks!


----------



## dapaterson

Betting that the unit never requested it.  Res F admin is suspect at the best of times.


----------



## daftandbarmy

dapaterson said:


> Betting that the unit never requested it.  Res F admin is suspect at the best of times.



It's OK, I'm used to it. They didn't pay me for the year 2018 either, and I'm _pretty sure_ it wasn't because I wasn't adding any value ....

Staff Weenie to the rescue! Thanks!


----------



## Pieman

Staff Weenie said:


> The Veteran's Service Card was never intended to serve as an official piece of government issued photo ID. It even says this on the application website. In order to do so, it would need to meet a number of additional criteria such as having an expiry date, higher quality photos, and a much more intensive verification process. Think of the verification and security processes for all other ID such as a Driver's License or Passport - and the infrastructure that requires.


Yes, I'm aware of what it says on the application. If the rational is simply that it's too costly to put a DOB on the card then is the current cost of the card justified? I suspect the card will be axed in near future budget cuts. That's an easy bird to shoot out of the sky.


----------



## dapaterson

Making it an official piece of ID requires more than just adding the DOB.  Backend processes including validation of identity on an ongoing basis become necessary.

So what deficit would issuing a formal ID for retired members address?  What policy objectives would it advance?


----------



## brihard

Pieman said:


> Yes, I'm aware of what it says on the application. If the rational is simply that it's too costly to put a DOB on the card then is the current cost of the card justified? I suspect the card will be axed in near future budget cuts. That's an easy bird to shoot out of the sky.


Nah, vets made enough angry noises about it for a number of years that it was an easy “make them happy” to just bring the thing back.


----------



## Pieman

> So what deficit would issuing a formal ID for retired members address? What policy objectives would it advance?


Good question. I would say that being able to use a veteran ID vs. a drivers license for everyday life would have advantages.  It would allow companies to tailor their services to veterans with greater ease.  Boarding planes, taking out loans, travelling to other countries etc. would likely provide members with a certain amount of respect and potential bennefits. Right now, they would have no idea who is a Vet and who isn't. One would not have to point it out if they were able to show veteran ID vs. a drivers license.  I don't know any specific policy that I could point to other than to say I think it could be a helpful tool for a Veteran to have when leaving the service. The current ID isn't effective because it can't be used for anything directly. -- To be clear, I'm not saying it will be good because you might get a 10% discount at Target. I am trying to convey that it will allow people to respond to your Veteran status and provide a wider net of support.


----------



## dapaterson

Why is it necessary?  Multiple other forms of government issued ID exist.  Other than "I'm special because I am a veteran (defined as anyone who completed BMQ or more)", there's no gap to address.


----------



## Pieman

dapaterson said:


> Why is it necessary?  Multiple other forms of government issued ID exist.  Other than "I'm fucking special because I am a veteran (defined as anyone who completed BMQ or more)", there's no gap to address.


I believe that it will allow people to respond to your Veteran status and provide a wider net of support. Is there something wrong with indicating you are a veteran all of a sudden? You have a card to identify your are  a veteran, but if you use it you are trying to be "fucking special"? This is childish logic.


----------



## Humphrey Bogart

Pieman said:


> I believe that it will allow people to respond to your Veteran status and provide a wider net of support. Is there something wrong with indicating you are a veteran all of a sudden? You have a card to identify your are  a veteran, but if you use it you are trying to be "fucking special"? This is childish logic.


I think the current card is acceptable.  I've used it a number of times already (getting baggage fees waved, etc).  

Other than that I don't see a need to make it an official piece of Government Identification equivalent to a Drivers License.  

IMO, we need a few less Veterans projecting their status on to others in public.


----------



## Pieman

> IMO, we need a few less Veterans projecting their status on to others in public.


It's common in the states and the public goes out of their way make sure to identify if someone is a veteran or not and makes sure they get whatever support is offered. They do so in part because they have useful ID cards which veterans carry. ( Types of Veteran ID cards | Veterans Affairs ) So, in your opinion, a few less American Vets should go around and project their status to the public?


----------



## Humphrey Bogart

Pieman said:


> It's common in the states and the public goes out of their way make sure to identify if someone is a veteran or not and makes sure they get whatever support is offered. They do so in part because they have useful ID cards which veterans carry. ( Types of Veteran ID cards | Veterans Affairs ) So, in your opinion, a few less American Vets shouldn't go around and project their status to the public?


I don't care what Americans do, they can do whatever they want.  We live in Canada though and are a different Country.

Endlessly clinging on to the Veteran/Milirary Identity is unhealthy and is a significant impediment to successfully moving on with life after separation from the service.


----------



## Pieman

> I don't care what Americans do, they can do whatever they want. We live in Canada though and are a different Country.


Funny, I thought there were a lot of cultural overlaps.   



> Endlessly clinging on to the Veteran/Milirary Identity is unhealthy and is a significant impediment to successfully moving on with life after separation from the service.


That's a little extreme considering we are talking about ID cards. I don't carry around my old Blockbuster card and lament about the 'Be Kind - Rewind' days.


----------



## daftandbarmy

Humphrey Bogart said:


> I don't care what Americans do, they can do whatever they want.  We live in Canada though and are a different Country.
> 
> Endlessly clinging on to the Veteran/Milirary Identity is unhealthy and is a significant impediment to successfully moving on with life after separation from the service.



But it makes for great movies


----------

